

IPv6 Jumbograms Maxing - christianbryant

An IPv6 node can optionally handle packets as large as 4294967295 (232−1) octets.  Are there any examples out there of a network that maxes out their jumbograms?
======
christianbryant
And for reference:

IPv6 Jumbograms <http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2675>

